# lملف متكامل عن طقوس الكنيسة



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

اعداد  استاذة :  زيزى جاسبرجر

منقووووووووووووول لروعتة وللاستفادة 




:download:​

*** موضوع متكامل لكل طقوس كنيستنا القبطية ***




اولا : طقس القداس الالهى 
--------------------------------


1

- المسيح فى القداس الالهى " 1 " 
--------------------------------------


القداس الالهى - سواء الباسيلى او الغريغورى او الكيرلسى .... 

يبدأ بتقدمة الحمل الذى يختاره الكاهن من بين عدة قربانات



تكون اما :


1- ثلاثة اشارة الى الثالوث القدوس .. 

2- او خمسة اشارة الى ذبائح العهد القديم " ذبيحة الخطية - ذبيحة المحرقة - ذبيحة الاثم - ذبيحة السلامة - تقدمة القربان " .. 

3- او سبعة هى الخمس السابقة + عصفورى تطهير الابرص .. 

وقد سمى هذا القربان " حمل " لانه من بينه تختار القربانة التى ستتحول الى جسد المسيح " حمل الله " الذى بلا عيب .. 

لذلك فقبل ان يختار الاب الكاهن الذى سيقوم بهذه الخدمة الحمل فأنه .... يغسل يديه ثلاث مرات لان كل شئ بالثالوث يكمل : 

ويقول فى المرة الاولى : تنضج على بزوفاك فأطهر - مز 50 : 8 .. 

وفى المرة الثانية : تسمعنى سرورا وفرحا فتبتهج عظامى المتواضعة - مز 50 : 8 .. 

وفى المرة الثالثة : اغسل يدى بالنقاوة واطوف بمذبحك يارب لكى اسمع صوت تسبيحك - مز 25 : 6 - 7 .. 



والمشتركون فى تقديم الحمل هم ثلاثة :


الكاهن الخديم .... مقدم الحمل ..... الشماس حامل القارورة .... 

وذلك ليتم قول الكتاب " لكى تقوم كل كلمة على فم شاهدين او ثلاثة - تث 17 : 6 .. 


بعد ذلك يختار الكاهن احسن قربانة من حيث الشكل وجودة الخبيز " اى بلا عيب " ويمسحها بعناية باللفافة التى معه , ويدقق فى فحص الاباركة فلا تكون لاذعة او ميالة الى طعم الخل , ويغمس ابهام يده اليمنى من فوهه القارورة ويرشم الحمل اشارة الى مسح الرب يسوع بالروح القدس عندما نزل على هيئة حمامة عند عماده فى نهر الاردن - مت 3 : 16 ... 


ثم يأخذ الكاهن قليلا من الماء ويمسح الحمل من كل ناحية كاشارة الى معمودية الرب بالتغطيس وغمره بالماء غمرا كاملا فى نهر الاردن على يد يوحنا المعمدان , وهذا ايضا اتماما للنبوة " دسم لب الحنطة ودم العنب شربته خمرا - تث 32 : 14 .. 

واتماما للطقس الذى قام به السيد حينما اخذ خبزا وباركه قائلا " انا هو خبز الحياة - يو 6 : 1 .. واخذ خمرا ومزجه بالماء وقال " انا هو الكرمة الحقيقية - يو 15 : 1 ... والمزج بالماء ايضا لان الرب عندما طعن بالحربة وهو على الصليب خرج من جنبه دم وماء - يو 19 : 34 ... 


يلف الكاهن الحمل باللفافة التى تشير الى الاكفان , ويضع الصليب فوقها مائلا كما حمل المسيح صليبه على كتفه فى طريق الجلجثة ... 


بعد ذلك يرفع الكاهن الحمل على رأسه بكلتا يديه , ويرفع الشماس يده اليمنى ممسكا بالقارورة ويده اليسرى ممسكا بشمعة اشارة الى ان المسيح هو نور العالم ... ويقف ناظرا الى الغرب ويصلى معلنا محاور الايمان المسيحى وهو : الاب والابن والروح القدس , والكنيسة الواحدة , والحياة الاخرى فى السماء ... 


ثم يدور الكاهن دورة واحدة حول المذبح وافعا الحمل على رأسه , وهو ماعمله شمعان الشيخ عندما دخلت العذراء ويوسف النجار الى الهيكل ليصنعا عنه كما يجب فى الناموس - لو 2 : 25 - 32 .. 

كذلك تشير الدورة الواحدة الى مجئ المسيح الى العالم مرة واحدة للفداء , اما رفع الكاهن الصليب خلال هذه الدورة فيشير الى حمل المسيح لصليبه فى طريق الجلجثة ... 


ويرشم الكاهن الحمل والقارورة ويمزج الخمر بالماء " الثلث فقط ماءا " ويضع الحمل فى الصينية وسط اللفائف اشارة الى وضع الطفل يسوع فى المذود وسط الاقمطة , ووضعه بعد الصلب فى القبر وسط الاكفان ... 

وبعد ان يتلو الكاهن صلاة الشكر يصلى اوشية التقدمة سرا , ويرشم الخبز والخمر ثلاث رشومات قائلا " باركهما - قدسهما - وحولهما " ... 

ثم يغطى الصينية باللفافة الخاصة بها , والكأس باللفافة الخاصة بها ... اشارة الى الاكفان , ثم يغطيهما معا بالابروسفارين اشارة الى وضع الحجر الكبير على قبر المخلص بعد دفنه ... 


طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
مكتوب باليد من عدة كتب طقسية قبطية بحتة
منارة الاقداس 
القس منقريوس عوض الله
استاذ علم الطقوس بالكلية الاكليريكية
ومجلة عذراء الزيتون تحت اشراف اسقفنا الانبا جبرائيل
وبعض الكتب الطقسية الاخرى

زيزى جاسبرجر


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

2- المسيح فى القداس الالهى " 2 "
----------------------------------------



بدء القداس : 
------------ ------


بعد صلاة الصلح والقبلة المقدسة ,

يرفع الكاهن الآبروسفارين والشماس مقابله اشارة الى دحرجة الحجر من على قبر المخلص ... 

ويكون هذا اعلانا بأنه بقيامة المخلص من بين الاموات يصير لنا حق الدخول الى الامجاد السماوية ... 



* ينقسم القداس الى ثلاثة اقسام " الباسيلى " هى : 
----------------------------------------------------------------


1- رشومات اوكيريوس وصلوات تمجيد وتسابيح " ثلاث قطع " 

ويبدأ الكاهن برشم الشعب قائلا : الرب مع جميعكم ..

وهذا اعلان بحضور الرب وسط شعبه حسب وعده " حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة بأسمى فهناك اكون فى وسطهم - مت 18 : 20 " ... 

ثم يقول الكاهن : " ارفعوا قلوبكم .. 

اى يطلب من الشعب ان يرتفع الى الله كما تنازل اليهم فيتحدوا به ... 



ويصلى الكاهن بعد ذلك ثلاث قطع عبارة عن تسابيح :


+ الاولى يسبح الله الكائن قبل الدهور , خالق السموات والارض , المسجود له من جميع القوات السمائية المقدسة ... 

+ الثانية يسبح الله الذى تسجد له الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة والرؤساء والسلاطين والعروش والربوبيات والقوات ... 

+ الثالثة يسبح الله الذى يقف حوله الشاروبيم والسيرافيم يسبحونه على الدوام بغير فتور ... 



ونلاحظ : 
------ --


ان عدد الطغمات المذكورة فى التسبحتين الثانية والثالثة " 9 طغمات " وتكمل ال " 10 " بأرواح القديسين المنتقلين وهو عدد الكمال " اى تسبيحا كاملا مقبولا امام العرش المهوب " ... 



2- رشومات أجيوس : 
--------------------


يرشم الكاهن 3 رشومات وهو يقول اجييوس : 

واحدة على ذاته ... 

الثانية على الخدام .. 

الثالثة على الشعب .. 


ويصلى 3 قطع :


فى الاولى يسبح الله الذى خلقنا ووضعنا فى فردوس النعيم , ولما سقطنا وطردنا لم يتركنا بل تعهدنا بالانبياء الى ان جاء ملء الزمان فأتى بنفسه ليخلصنا ... 

فى الثانية يسبح الله الذى علمنا سبل الخلاص وصيرنا اطهارا بروحه القدوس والمعمودية وبقية الاسرار متوجا هذا الخلاص ببذل دمه على الصليب ... 

فى الثالثة يسبح الله الذى بعدما اتم الفداء قام من بين الاموات فى اليوم الثالث وصعد الى السموات وجلس عن يمين الاب وسيأتى فى اليوم الاخير فى مجده ليجازى كل واحد كأعماله ... 



3- صلوات التقديس وحلول الروح القدس : 
-----------------------------------------


يبخر الكاهن يديه استعدادا لمسك القربانة والكأس , ويمسك القربانة بيده اليمنى ويضعها على راحة يده اليسرى ويقول مع رشمها " وشكر .. وباركه ... وقدسه " ثم يقسمها الى ثلث وثلثين دون فصل , وينفخ فيها نفخة الروح القدس ... ويرشم الكأس ثلاث مرات بأصبعه ويقول يقول " وشكر .. وباركها .. وقدسها .." وينفخ فيها نفخة الروح القدس ... 

ويستعرض الكاهن حياة الرب يسوع الامه وموته وقيامته وصعوده ومجيئه الثانى للدينونة العامة , فيصرخ الشماس منذرا الشعب بالسجود بخوف وخشوع امام الله لانها لحظة حلول الروح القدس ... 

ويسجد الكاهن ويصلى سرا صلاة استدعاء الروح القدس وهو باسط يديه على المذبح ويقوم بسرعة راشما القربانة 3 رشومات , ثم يسجد , ويقوم ثانيا سريعا لرشم الكأس 3 رشومات طالبا من الله ان يجعل الخبز جسدا مقدسا له , والكأس دما كريما للعهد الجديد .... 

ثم يسجد مرة ثالثة ويقول سرا : ربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح , ثم يقوم ويقول جهرا : يعطى عنا خلاصا وغفرانا للخطايا وحياة ابدية لمن يتناول منه .. فيقوم الشعب من السجود .... 

وبهذا يتحول الخبز الى جسد المسيح والمزيح الى دم المسيح ... 

وبهذا يبنتهى القسم الخاص بالتقديس , والذى يعتبر اهم جزء فى القداس الالهى كله ... 

والموضوع له باقية ...

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
مكتوب باليد من عدة كتب طقسية قبطية بحتة
منارة الاقداس 
القس منقريوس عوض الله
استاذ علم الطقوس بالكلية الاكليريكية
ومجلة عذراء الزيتون تحت اشراف اسقفنا الانبا جبرائيل
وبعض الكتب الطقسية الاخرى

زيزى جاسبرجر


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

والان نبدأ فى شرح القداس بالتفصيل :



من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
*** صلاة المزامير ***



تصلى المزامير قبل تقديم الحمل , لانها نبوات عن تجسد السيد المسيح ومجيئه لخلاص العالم..لذلك فلابد من وجود الحمل والقارورة قبل البدء فى صلاة المزامير . 

+ فى ايام الافطار والسبوت والاحاد تصلى الكنيسة الساعتين الثالثة والسادسة . 

+ فى ايام الاصوام تصلى الى الساعة التاسعة . 

+ وفى الصوم الكبير وصوم نينوى حيث يبدأ القداس متأخرا فتصلى المزامير حتى الساعة 
الثانية عشر - " فى الاديرة تصلى صلاة الستار ايضا " .... 

ملحوظات :- 

1- اذا وقع احد الاعياد السيدية الصغرى يوم الاربعاء او الجمعة او خلال احد الصيامات 
العامة فيكون حكمه حكم يوم الاحد .. اذ يصلى فيه القداس صباحا وتصلى الساعة 
الثالثة والسادسة فقط .. ولايصام فيها انقطاعيا مع المحافظة على عدم تناول اطعمة 
فطارى دسمة , وتصلى الحانها فرايحى او شعانينى . 

2- اذا وقع عيد الميلاد يوم 28 كيهك يحتفل به وبيوم 29 كيهك ايضا حتى اذا كان يوم 
29 كيهك يوافق يوم الاربعاء او الجمعة , ويفطر فيه افطارا كاملا . 

3- اما اذا جاء عيد الميلاد يوم 29 كيهك , وكان يوافق ثلاثاء او خميس فلا يفطر ثانى 
يوم العيد , بل يصام صوما عاديا . 

4- للآب الكاهن الخديم مزامير خاصة كل ساعة من سواعى الخدمة : فله فى الساعة 
الثالثة مزامير " يستجيب لك الرب - اعظمك او فاض قلبى - ياجميع الامم صفقوا 
بأيديكم " ...... وفى الساعة السادسة : " اللهم بأسمك خلصنى - رضيت يارب - 
الرب قد ملك ولبس الجلال " . ........ وفى الساعة التاسعة مزامير : " سبحو الرب 
تسبيحا جديدا - قال الرب لربى - امنت لذلك تكلمت ". 

6- فى ايام السبوت والاحاد والخماسين والاعياد السيدية الصغرى تصلى المزامير بدون 
مطانيات "مطانيات التوبة والانسحاق " لان المطانيات مرتبطة بالصوم الانقطاعى . 

7- يقال فى نهاية كل ساعة كيرياليصون 41 مرة لان السيد المسيح كعادة الرومان جلد 
39 جلدة مضافا اليهم ضربة بالقصبة على رأسه والطعنة بالحربة فى جنبه . 

ليتنا اثناء الصلاة القصيرة القوية نتذكر الام الرب التى قاسها من اجل خلاصنا .. نتذكر 
الجلد وقساوته .... والاكليل وشوكه .... ودماءه .... والطعن بالحربة فى جنب المخلص 
..... ومانزل منه من دم وماء لتطهير العالم . 

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتنا جميعا فى اسمه القدوس. 

والموضوع له باقية ...
من طقوس الكنيسة القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 

*** غسل الايدى *** 



1- بعد صلاة المزامير يغسل الكاهن يديه ثلاث مرات ويقول : 

فى المرة الاولى 

تنضح على بزوفاك فأطهر , تغسلنى فأبيض اكثر من الثلج - مز 50 : 7 . 

فى المرة الثانية 

تسمعنى سرورا وفرحا , فتبتهج عظامى المتواضعة - مز 50 : 7 . 

فى المرة الثالثة 

اغسل يدى بالنقاوة , واطوف بمذبحك يارب , لكى اسمع صوت تسبيحك. الليلويا 
مز 25 : 6-7 

هده الغسلات ماهى الا اشارة الى وجوب الغسل الداخلى لانه من المعروف ان الخطية 
تعمل حاجزا بيننا وبين الله , فلا يسمع صلواتنا ... ويقول المرنم " ان راعيت اثما فى قلبى 
لايستمع لى الرب - مز 66 :18 ..... 

وفى اشعياء النبى " حين تبسطون ايديكم استر عينى , وان اكثرتم الصلاة لااسمع 
ايديكم ملآنة دما - اش 1 :15 

2- ينشف الكاهن يديه فى ستر ابيض كتان , ثم يأخد لفافة من فوق الصينية ويضعها 
فى كمه او على يده اليسرى او فوق رأسه ... ثم يأخد بيديه اليمنى الصليب , ويقف 
متجها الى الغرب , ويقدم له الحمل اكبر الموجودين رتبة اكراما للحمل .... 

3- يأخد الكاهن القارورة , ويضعها على اول قربانة ثم يرشم ذاته , ثم يرشم على الخبز 
والخمر بالصليب ثلاث رشومات :- 

+ مبارك الله الاب ضابط الكل امين . 

+ مبارك ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح امين . 

+ مبارك الروح القدس المعزى امين . 

ثم يرشم الخبز بقارورة الخمر على هيئة صليب وهو يقول : 

" مجدا واكراما اكراما ومجدا للثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس الان وكل اوان "
........ 

4- بعد دلك يستبرىء الكاهن الحمل اى يفحصه :

+ فيشم الخمر ثم يشرك معه الكاهن الشريك والشماس الخادم 
للتأكد من نقاوته وعدم ميله للتخليل . 

+ يختار احسن قربانة فيضع يديه على طبق القربان متقاطعتين على مثال 
الصليب كما فعل ابونا يعقوب عندما بارك ابنى يوسف منسى وافرايم , 
قائلآ : " ليختار الله له حملا بلا عيب .." ويختار احسن قربانة من حيث 
المنظر وسلامة الاسباديكون , وعدد الثقوب وصحتها , وعدم وجود شىء 
عالق فيها اثناء الخبيز , ومن حيث اختمارها , وعدم وجود تشقق بها 
لتكون حقا بلا عيب .. على مثال خروف الفصح "خر12 : 5 " .. 

+ يرفع الكاهن يديه , وكل منهما ممسكة بقربانة , ويبدأ بفحصهما ويلاحظ 
ان القربانة الافضل تظل فى يده اليمنى دائما , فان كانت فى اليسرى 
نقلها الى اليمنى .... 

+ يحك القربانة المختارة بباقى الحمل فى الظهر كأشارة الى ان كل ذبائح 
العهد القديم كانت رمزا لذبيحة الصليب وتلامست معها .. 

+ يمسح الكاهن القربانة المختارة بلفافة دون ان يقلب القربانة المختارة كرامة 
لها ..... 

+ يضع على يده اليسرى القربانة المختارة من فوق اللفافة , جاعلا الثلاثة 
ثقوب ناحية الجهة اليمنى ... 

5- يغمس ابهامه فى الخمر , ويرشم وجه القربانة المختارة قائلا : "ذبيحة مجد " 
ثم يرشم باقى القرابين قائلا " ذبيحة بركة - ذبيحة ابراهيم - ذبيحة اسحق - ذبيحة 
يعقوب " ثم يرشم القربانة المختارة مرة اخرى قائلا "ذبيحة ملكى صادق " ... 

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتنا جميعا . 

والموضوع له باقية ...
طقوس الكنيسة 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*** تعميد الحمل *** 
طقوس كنيستنا القبطية



بعد اختيار الحمل يبل الكاهن اصابعه ويمسح القربانة بالماء من فوق ومن اسفل ومن جميع نواحيها على مثال عماد مخلصنا بغمره كله فى مياه نهر الاردن على يدى يوحنا المعمدان .. 

يفعل الكاهن ذلك وهو يقول الجزء الاخير من سر مابعد الاستعداد وفرش المذبح : 


*اعط يارب ان تكون مقبولة امامك ذبيحتنا عن خطاياى وجهالات شعبك, ولانها طاهرة 
كموهبة روحك القدوس بالمسيح يسوع ربنا هدا الذى ...* 

ثم ينسكب الكاهن على الحمل المختار الحامل لخطايا وهموم ومتاعب العالم كله ويروح 
فى صلاة سرية تسمى التذكارات من اجل متاعب وضيقات وامراض شعبه راجيا للخاطى 
غفرانا وللساقط قياما وللقائم ثباتا وللمريض شفاء. 

ثم يصلى على المسيحين عموما واقاربه خصوصا قائلا: اذكر يارب عبيدك المسحيين 
الارثوذكسيين كل واحد باسمه وكل واحدة باسمها, الاحياء منهم احفظهم بملاك السلامة والراقدين نيحهم . 

ثم يذكر نفسه اخيرا قائلا : اذكر يارب ضعفى انا المسكين واغفر لى خطاياى الكثيرة. 

وبعد انتهاأ التذكارات السابقة يصلى الكاهن الثلاث اواشى الصغيرة مختصرة * اوشية 
السلامة - اوشية الاباأ - اوشية الاجتماعات * 

دورة الحمل :


يلف الكاهن الحمل فى نفس اللفافة التى كانت معه اثناأ اختيار الحمل, ثم يضع عليها 
الصليب مائلا قليلا على وجه القربانة اشارة لحمل السيد المسيح الصليب على كتفه 
وهو فى طريقه الى الجلجثة . 

يرفع الحمل على رأسه قائلا * مجدا واكراما .اكراما ومجدا..* ثم يدور حول المذبح مرة 
اخرى , اشارة الى حمل سمعان الشيح على ذراعيه والطواف به حول مذبح الرب ومباركته على خلاصه الذى اعده امام جميع الشعوب . 

كما تشير دورة الحمل مرة احدة الى اتيان المخلص الى الهيكل بواسطة ابويه ليصنعا 
عنه كما يجب فى الناموس .. وايضا اشارة الى تقديمه نفسه مرة واحدة ذبيحة عن 
كل العالم. 

وفى اثناأ الدورة حول المذبح بعد انتهاء الكاهن من صلاة *مجدا واكراما..* يصلى سرا 
قائلا : * اذكر يارب كل الذين اوصونا ان نذكرهم فى سؤلاتنا وطلبتنا .. الرب يذكرهم 
فى ملكوته الذى فى السموات.. * 

وهده الصلاة تشمل كل الذين ذكرهم اثناء 
تذكارات الحمل والذين نسى ان يذكرهم ممن طلبوا اليه ان يذكركم فى صلواته على 
مذبح الله . 

يصلى الكاهن كل هذه الصلوات , ويطلب كل هذه الطلبات من اجل شعبه حتى اذا 
مانال بغيته من عند الرب كمحام ناجح وشفيع مقبول لدى الله يمكن بصلواته ان يشفى 
المريض وتحل المشاكل وتزول الضيقات .. حينئدا يفرح مع شعبه كأب مع اولاده 
قائلا مع الرسول بولس :* وان كنت انسكب على ذبيحة ايمانكم وخدمته اسر وافرح 
معكم اجمعين , وبهدا عينه كونوا انتم مسرورين . 

الرب يسوع يبارك كل اعضاء المنتدى 

والموضوع له باقية ...
طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
اختكم زيزى 

_________________
Sissy gaisberger


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية : 
القداس الالهى 

*** دورة البخور ***



بعد انتهاء الاواشى التى يصليها الكاهن امام باب الهيكل , يدخل الى الهيكل ويضع يد 
بخور واحدة فى المجمرة قائلا * مجدا واكراما اكراما ومجدا للثالوث القدوس الاب والابن 
والروح القدس الان وكل اوان والى دهر الدهور امين* ثم يبخر فوق المذبح ثلاث ايادى 
وهو يقول :- 

1- نسجد لك ايها المسيح مع ابيك الصالح والروح القدس لانك اتيت وخلصتنا . 

2- اما انا فبكثرة رحمتك ادخل بيتك واسجد امام هيكل قدسك بمخافتك . 

3- امام الملائكة ارتل لك واسجد قدام هيكلك المقدس بمخافتك . 

ثم يدور حول المذبح دورة واحدة دون ان يقول شيئا ثم يقبل المذبح وينزل امام باب الهيكل 
ويبدأ دورة البخور كما يلى :- 

+ يبخر شرقا ثلاث ايادى قائلا ماسبق ان قاله فى 1,2,3 . 

+ ثم يتجه الى الناحية البحرية ويبخر للسيدة العذراء قائلا : نعطيك السلام مع جبرائيل 
الملاك قائلين السلام لك ايتها الممتلئة نعمة الرب معك . 

ملحوظة :

من تقليد الكنيسة القبطية انها تضع دائما ايقونة السيدة العذراء فى الجهة البحرية من 
حجاب الهيكل حسب اية المزمور * قامت الملكة عن يمينك بثوب موشى بالذهب*

+ ثم يتجه غربا ويعطى البخور قائلا : السلام لمصاف الملائكة وسادتى الاباء الرسل 
وصفوف الشهداء وجميع القديسين . 

نلآحظ :

ان الكاهن حينما ينظر الى الغرب يكون امامه حينئد الشعب برتبه المختلفة واقفا بخشوع 
وورع فينتقل بعقله الى السماء حيث صفوف الملائكة والرسل والشهداء والقديسين 
واقفين امام العرش الالهى يسبحون بغير فتور فيعطيهم الكاهن البخور . 

+ ثم يبخر الكاهن فى الجهة القبلية قائلا : السلام ليوحنا المعمدان ... السلام لكاهن 
ابن العلى .. وذلك لان التقليد الاصلى لوضع الايقونات فى الكنيسة يقتضى وضع ايقونة 
يوحنا المعمدان قبلى باب الهيكل ., بعد ايقونة السيد المسيح له المجد . 

فى دورتى الشعانين والصليب يقرأ الانجيل الخاص بيوحنا المعمدان فى اخر الدورة قبل 
الهيكل الكبير مباشرة . 

+ يعود الكاهن يبخر شرقا مرة اخرى قائلا : * فلنسجد لمخلصنا محب البشر الصالح 
لانه تراءف علينا واتى وخلصنا *. 

والتبخير شرقا مرة اخرى يعنى ان بداية ايادى البخور مقدمة لله واخرها مقدمة لله 
بصفته البداية والنهاية , الالف والياء , الاول والاخر . 

+ بعد ذلك يعطى الكاهن البخور للانجيل القبطى اولا ثم العربى وهو يقول : * نسجد 
لانجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى له المجد الى الابد امين * ثم يبخر الانجيل يدا واحد 
ثم يقبله بفمه . 

+ بعد ذلك يعطى البخور لاجساد القدسين *ان وجدت ذخائرهم بالكنيسة* . 

+ يعطى البخور للآب البطريرك , او المطران , او الاسقف ان كان احدهم متواجدا 
ثلاث ايادى وفى كل يد ينحنى قائلا بالترتيب :- 

اليد الاولى : الرب يحفظ لنا وعلينا حياة ابينا المكرم البابا .....

اليد الثانية : حفظا احفظه لنا سنين كثيرة وازمنة سالمة . 

اليد الثالثة : واخضع اعداءه تحت قدميه سريعا . 

ويقبل الصليب ويده وهو يقول : 

اطلب من المسيح عنا ليغفر لنا خطايانا ...

وتقديم البخور لرئيس الكهنة بالتبخير والانحناء امامه ثلاث مرات ليس عبادة وثنية 
او عبادة شخصية ولكن معناه ان الكاهن يقدم له البخور بصفته الرئيس , وهو يقوم 
بدوره برفعه الى الله نائبا عن الشعب ..... 

فالكنيسة المقدسة الارثوزكسية ذات الروح المتضع الوديع الهادىء تعلم اولادها 
الاتضاع بالمطانيات * السجدات *. 

والموضوع له باقية ...
من طقوس الكنيسة 
زيزى جاسبرجر


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*** الشورية ***
طقوس كنيستنا القبطية


كلمة قبطية معناها مجمرة .. وهى وعاء يوضع فيه النار لاحراق البخور ... وتستخدم فى كل الصلوات الكنسية .. 

++ دورات البخور فى رفع بخور باكر وعشية ++ 

بعد صلاة الشكر يرشم الاب الكاهن درج البخور ثلاثا بأسم الثالوث الاقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس ... 

ثم يضع يدى بخور بلا رشم وهو يقول " مجدا واكراما " وفى كل رشم من هذه الثلاثة يقول الشماس امين ... 

ثم يقول الكاهن سر رفع بخور عشية وهو طلبة تقدم الى الله التماسا ان يقبل صلواتنا ويشتم منها رائحة القبول كبخور ذكى صاعد امام عرش نعمته مع صلوات القديسين " اف 5 : 2 " و " رؤ 5 : 4 , 8 : 3 " ... 

وسر رفع بخور باكر لايخرج عن هذا المعنى ودعى سرا لان الكاهن يناجى به الله مناجاة سرية 

وبعد صلاة السر 

يصلى الثلاث اواشى الكبار .. وفى الثالثة يقدم البخور لله على المذبح ويطوف حوله 3 مرات وهو يتلوها والشماس يتبعه فى الطواف انما يكون مقابله دائما ويتلو " الايروسات جمع يروسة " وبعد ذلك ينزل الكاهن من الهيكل ويقدم البخور من اليسار الى اليمين ثم يعود الى الهيكل وهو يتلو سر اعتراف الشعب وطوافه بالبخور حول الشعب الغرض منه مباركتهم بوضع يمناه عليهم واحد فواحد على مثال سيده " مت 19 : 15 ولو 24 : 50 " .. 

ولذا اشارت الكنيسة على بنيها المصلين ان يقول كل منهم عند مباركة الاب الكاهن له " اسألك ايها الرب يسوع ان تغفر خطاياى التى فعلتها عمدا او سهوا " ولهذا يسأل الكاهن الله من اجله فمن كان تائبا حقا ونادما على خطاياه وراغبا فى اصلاح سيرته افاده توسل الاب الكاهن من اجله والا فلا يستفيد شيئا .. 

وتطواف نفسه حول الشعب يشير الى ارسال الرب ورسله الى العالم لتبشير الناس به ودعوتهم للآيمان باسمه المبارك " متى 10 : 21 , لو 9 : 1 " اما كونه من اليسار لليمين " الطواف " اشارة الى اننا بموت المسيح والايمان بالانجيل نقلنا من الظلمة الى نوره العجيب ... ومن حجيم الاشرار المعبر عنه باليسار الى نعيم الابرار المعبر عنه باليمين " مت 25 : 33 - 41 " ... 

++ وكلما نزل الكاهن من الهيكل يسبق برجله اليسرى من الباب وكلما طلع من اليمين يتقدم برجله اليمين كذلك الشماس ايضا ++ 

++ اما اذا كان الشماس يريد شيئا من الهيكل خارج خدمة المذبح فيفضل الدخول او الخروج من الابواب الجانبية ++ 

والموضوع له باقية ...

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*** اوشية الانجيل *** طقوس كنيستنا القبطية ..


يكمل الكاهن الاوشية قائلا : 

* فلنستحق ان نسمع ونعمل بأناجيلك المقدسة لطلبات قديسيك * 

فهو يطلب من الرب نعمة ومعونة له ولنا نحن الشعب المصلى لكى نسمع كلمات الانجيل 
ونصغى لها ونخبئها فى قلوبنا ونحولها الى حياة.... لكى يصير كل مؤمن انجيلا خامسا 
"ظاهرين انكم رسالة المسيح مخدومة منا , مكتوبة لابحبر بل بروح الله الحى , لافى الواح 
حجرية بل فى الواح قلب لحمية - 2 كو 3 : 3 " 

كل ذلك فى صلوات وطلبات القديسين لتساعدنا وتؤازرنا فى جهادنا لكى نرضى الرب 
ونحفظ وصاياه الى النفس الاخير . كما فعلوا هم اذ حفظوا وصاياه وعملوا الاعمال المرضية 
امامه فنالوا نصيبا فى ميراث السماء ... 

اثناء تلاوة الاوشية يقف الشماس خلف الكاهن ومعه كتاب البشائر , وهو عبارة عن 
كتاب الاربعة الاناجيل بحجم صغير مغلفا بالفضة او القطيفة , ويضع عليه الصليب .... ثم 
يرفعهما على رأسه تكريما واحتراما , وعند نهاية الجزء الاول من الاوشية يرد الشماس 
* صلوا من اجل انتشار الانجيل المقدس * 

طالبا من اجل انتشار الانجيل فى كل مكان , ومن اجل سماعه والعمل بما فيه , ومن 
اجل بلوغ الحياة الابدية , ويجاوبه الشعب قائلا : * يارب ارحم * . 

ثم يكمل الكاهن الجزء الثانى من الاوشية : 
* اذكر ايضا ياسيدنا ...... الخ * 

وفى نهاية الاوشية يعطى البخور لله امام الهيكل وهو يقول : 
* وانت الذى نرسل لك الى فوق المجد والاكرام والسجود مع ابيك الصالح والروح القدس 
المحى المساوى لك , الان وكل اوان .... الخ * 

ثم يعطى البخور للآنجيل وهو واقف مكانه قائلا : 
* اسجدوا لانجيل ربنا يسوع المسيح بصلوات المرتل داود النبى .. يارب انعم علينا بغفران 
خطايانا * 

ثم يقوم احد الكهنة او الشمامسة بطرح المزمور قبطيا بطريقته الجميلة . 



ملاحظة :- 


قراءة المزمور قبل الانجيل فيها معنى ان المزامير نبوات عن السيد المسيح له المجد , 
كما انه اعلان عن النور الكامل " نور الانجيل " . 

ثم يدخل الكاهن والشماس الى الهيكل فيضع الكاهن يد البخور فى المجمرة وهو يقول : 
"مجدا واكراما .. " ثم يمسك كتاب البشائر وفوقه الصليب , وامامه الشماس ممسكا 
بهما وماشيا بظهره ويطوفان حول المذبح ... واثناء ذلك يقول الكاهن : 

" الان ياسيد تطلق عبدك بسلام حسب قولك لان عينى قد ابصرتا خلاصك الذى اعددنه 
قدام جميع الشعوب . نور اعلان للامم ومجدا لشعبك اسرائيل - لو 2 :29 : 33 " ..

وفى اثناء هده الدورة يعطى الكاهن البخور للبشارة . 



ملحوظة :- 



1- دورة الكاهن بالانجيل حول المذبح بالبشارة والصليب تشير الى انتشار الكرازة بالانجيل 
للخليقة كلها واعلانا ان خلاصنا قد تم بالصليب . 

2- تلاوة سمعان الشيخ لها معنيان : 

+ تنتهى هده الصلاة تقريبا مع انتهاء طرح المزمور , الذى هو من احد اسفار العهد 
القديم ليتلى بعده انجيل العهد الجديد وبشارته المفرحه .. تماما كما فعل سمعان حينما 
رأى المسيح خلاص الله الاتى لجميع الشعوب , وطلب الانطلاق فأنطلق من هذا العالم 
ممثلا للعهد القديم . 

+ وفيها معنى الاستعداد .. لانه لايطلب الانطلاق من العالم الا الواثق المستعد لابديته 
وهنا يعلن الكاهن ومعه الكنيسة عن استعداده لسماع الانجيل وتقبل ملكوت الله كما 
يقول الرسول: "حاذين ارجلكم بأستعداد انجيل السلام - اف 6 : 15 " . 

3- عند انتهاء الدورة يأخد الكاهن البشارة من الشماس ويضعها على رأسه اكراما 
وخضوعا للانجيل ويقف على باب الهيكل من الناحية البحرية ووجهه الى الغرب . 

4- يرفع الشماس الصليب على رأسه ويقف على باب الهيكل من الناحية القبلية ووجهه 
الى ناحية الغرب ايضا وعند انتهاء مرد المزمور يقول باللغة اليونانية : 

" قفوا بخوف الله وانصتوا لسماع الانجيل المقدس " 
حاثا ومنبها الشعب بخشوع وتقوى لسماع الانجيل المقدس كلمة الله ودستور السماء . 

5- ثم يخرج الكاهن من الهيكل برجله اليسرى وبظهره اى يكون وجهه الى الشرق .... 
والبشارة على رأسه وهو يقول : 

" مبارك الاتى باسم الرب .. يارب بارك , الفصل من الانجيل المقدس من"متى - مرقس 
او لوقا او يوحنا " 

وعبارة مبارك الاتى باسم الرب قيلت للمسيح عند دخوله اورشليم بموكب عظيم ....

وبعد دخوله اورشليم كان يعلم فى الهيكل .. فنحن هنا نتمثل نفس الموقف , اذ 
المسيح ات ليعلمنا بواسطة كلماته المحيية وسيرته الطاهرة المدونة فى الانجيل المقدس , ونحن نؤمن ان الرب وراء كل كلمة قالها, ووراء كل وعد نطق به ليكمله مع 
الذين يؤمنون بكلامه بكل قلوبهم وقد قال على فم ارميا النبى " لانى ساهر على 
كلمتى لاجريها - ار 1 : 12 ." 

6- يأتى الكهنة ويقبلون البشارة فى يد الكاهن وهو واقف امام باب الهيكل . 

7- بعد ان يقول الشماس عبارة " قفوا بمخافة الله " امام المنجلية , يتقدم الكاهن الى 
الانجيل القبطى ليقرأه , ومقدمته هكذا : 

" ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله الحى الدى له المجد الى الابد " . 

8- يقف شماسان حول المنجلية وبيد كل منهما شمعة , لان الانجيل سراج لارجلنا 
ونور لسبيلنا ولانه كلام وسيرة ربنا السيد المسيح الدى قال " انا هو نور العالم من 
يتبعنى لايمشى فى الظلمة بل تكون له نور الحياة - يو 8 : 12 " . 

9- اثناء قراءة الانجيل عربيا , يأخد الكاهن المجمرة ويقف بخشوع تجاه الانجيل , ويبخر 
له قائلا سر الانجيل متضرعا الى الله ان يجعله وشعبه مستحقين لسماع الانجيل 
المقدس . 

كل هذا والشعب واقف بخشوع وفرح وورع منصتا لسماع الانجيل المقدس كلمة الحياة 
متعلمين الورع والاحترام من كاهنهم الذى يرونه واقفا امام الانجيل بخشوع ووقار يعطى 
البخور للانجيل ويصلى بانسكاب صلاة سر الانجيل . 


والموضوع له باقية ...

طقوس كنيستنا القطية 
اوشية الانجيل 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 

الثلاث أواشى الكبار 



بعد الانتهاء من تلاوة الانجيل عربيا يتقدم احد رجال الاكليروس لالقاء عظة القداس, وبعد 
انتهائها يعطى الكاهن مطانية امام الهيكل , ثم يصافح اخوته الكهنة طالبا الحل ...... ثم 
يصعد الى المذبح ويقبله ويبدأ فى صلاة الثلاث الآواشى الكبار وهى : 

السلام - الاباء - الاجتماعات . 



+ ففى اوشية السلام



يطلب الكاهن من الله عن سلام الكنيسة فى كل العالم , كما يطلب من اجل سلام 
البلاد , وان يحفظ الرئيس وكل المسئولين ويعضدهم ويساعدهم بقوته .. لانه بسلام 
البلاد تكون الكنيسة وابناؤها فى سلام جزيل " من اجل اخوتى واصحابى لآقولن 
سلام لك . من اجل بيت الرب الهنا التمس لك خيرا - مز 122 : 8 -9 " ... 



+ وفى اوشية الاباء 


يطلب الكاهن الى الله ان يحفظ للكنيسة راعيها الاكبر قداسة البابا المكرم مفصلا 
كلمة الحق بأستقامة راعيا شعبه بطهارة وبر ... وكذلك الاباء الاساقفة وكل الاكليروس 
وان ينعم عليهم بالسلامة والعافية وان يقبل صلواتهم من اجل شعبهم ورعيتهم . 


+ وفى اوشية الاجتماعات 

يطلب الكاهن من الله ان يبارك الاجتماعات التى تنعقد , وان تكون بلا مانع ولا عائق 
ولا مضايقات , وان يجعل بيوت شعبه بيوت صلاة وطهارة , وبالتالى تكون بيوت بركة 
ونعمة صالحة لنمو النشء نموا روحيا سليما , كما يطلب من الله ان يسحق الشيطان 
وكل قواته وان يبطل حسد الاعداء وشرورهم ومكائدهم التى يدبرونها ضد الكنيسة 
كما ابطل قديما مشورة اخيتوفل الضارة ضد مختاره داود " 2 صم 15 - 17 "...... وان 
يبارك شعبه لكى يصنع الكل ارادته الالهية الصالحة الطوباوية والضرورية جدا لخلاص 
نفوسهم . 




بأنتهاء الثلاث الاواشى الكبار ينتهى قداس الموعوظين " القداس التعليمى " ........

وقد كانت العادة قديما ان ينصرف الموعوظون " الذين هم فى انتظار المعمودية " من 
الكنيسة بعد الاواشى الكبار ويبقى المؤمنون " الذين تمت معموديتهم " وحدهم 
لحضور قداس المؤمنين " قداس الذبيحة " والتناول من الاسرار المقدسة . 



قانون الايمان 
-------------- 



بعد ذلك يقف الشماس على باب الهيكل ووجهه الى الغرب ويقول بالقبطية : " ان صوفيا 
ثيؤابروسخومين ... " ومعناها " انصتوا بحكمة الله . يارب ارحم يارب ارحم . بالحقيقية .." 
والسبب فى هذا النداء ان يعود الهدوء والصمت والخشوع اللآئق الذى ربما يتأثر 
بخروج الموعوظين من الكنيسة ... 


وكان قانون الايمان يقرأ بعد خروج الموعوظين نظرا لضعفهم وعدم معرفتهم الكاملة 
بالايمان المسيحى . 



ويلاحظ ان : 
======= 


تلاوة قانون الايمان فى طقس القداس لها اهمية خاصة , لان هناك شرطين ضروريين 
يجب اتمامهما قبل التقدمة غير الدموية والتناول من الاسرار الالهية وهما : 



1- الايمان 


لانه بدون ايمان لايمكن ارضاء الله , فكل من يأتى الى الله يجب ان يكون مؤمنا اولا 
بوجوده , وبأنه يجازى كل من يطلبه " عب 11 : 6 " ... 

والايمان هو الثقة بما يرجى والايقان بأمور لاترى " عب 11 : 1 " .. وهذا الايمان المستقيم 
نعلنه امام الله بتلاوة قانون الايمان الارثوذكسى . 



2- المحبة 


وهذه نعلنها امام الله بتقبيل بعضنا بعضا بقبلة المحبة والتسامح والصفح عندما يصرخ 
الشماس عند صلاة الصلح قائلا : قبلوا بعضكم بعضا بقبلة مقدسة .. الخ . 

اذن فبتلاوة قانون الايمان , وتقبيلنا بعضا بقبلة المحبة نكون قد قد تحلينا بالثلاث 
فضائل المسيحية العظمى وهى : الايمان والرجاء والمحبة " اكو 12 : 13 " .. قيقبل 
الله صلوتنا وذبيحتنا اذ نكون بجانب ذلك عائشين حياة التوبة والاستعداد , ونتقدم 
بأستحقاق للتناول من الاسرار المقدسة الالهية فائقة الوصف . 



غسل اليدين 
======= 


والغرض منه استعداد الكاهن للمس وتقسيم الجسد المقدس بأيدى طاهرة , ويتم 
ذلك اثناء تلاوة قانون الايمان , حيث يغسل الكاهن يديه ثلاث مرات كما فعل عند 
اختيار الحمل ويقف بجانب باب الهيكل ناحية الغرب وينفض يديه امام جميع الشعب 
وبهدا يندرهم ويحذرهم قبل التناول , ويتبرأ من ذنب من يستجرىء على التقدم 
بدون استحقاق .. وكأنه يذكرهم بقول القديس بولس الرسول " من اكل من هذا 
الخبر وشرب من كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما فى جسد الرب ودمه .. 

ولكن ليمتحن الانسان نفسه . وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس . لان الذى 
يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب - 
1 كو 11 : 27 - 30 . 

والموضوع له باقية ...

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

ن طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 

الثلاث أواشى الكبار 



بعد الانتهاء من تلاوة الانجيل عربيا يتقدم احد رجال الاكليروس لالقاء عظة القداس, وبعد 
انتهائها يعطى الكاهن مطانية امام الهيكل , ثم يصافح اخوته الكهنة طالبا الحل ...... ثم 
يصعد الى المذبح ويقبله ويبدأ فى صلاة الثلاث الآواشى الكبار وهى : 

السلام - الاباء - الاجتماعات . 



+ ففى اوشية السلام



يطلب الكاهن من الله عن سلام الكنيسة فى كل العالم , كما يطلب من اجل سلام 
البلاد , وان يحفظ الرئيس وكل المسئولين ويعضدهم ويساعدهم بقوته .. لانه بسلام 
البلاد تكون الكنيسة وابناؤها فى سلام جزيل " من اجل اخوتى واصحابى لآقولن 
سلام لك . من اجل بيت الرب الهنا التمس لك خيرا - مز 122 : 8 -9 " ... 



+ وفى اوشية الاباء 


يطلب الكاهن الى الله ان يحفظ للكنيسة راعيها الاكبر قداسة البابا المكرم مفصلا 
كلمة الحق بأستقامة راعيا شعبه بطهارة وبر ... وكذلك الاباء الاساقفة وكل الاكليروس 
وان ينعم عليهم بالسلامة والعافية وان يقبل صلواتهم من اجل شعبهم ورعيتهم . 


+ وفى اوشية الاجتماعات 

يطلب الكاهن من الله ان يبارك الاجتماعات التى تنعقد , وان تكون بلا مانع ولا عائق 
ولا مضايقات , وان يجعل بيوت شعبه بيوت صلاة وطهارة , وبالتالى تكون بيوت بركة 
ونعمة صالحة لنمو النشء نموا روحيا سليما , كما يطلب من الله ان يسحق الشيطان 
وكل قواته وان يبطل حسد الاعداء وشرورهم ومكائدهم التى يدبرونها ضد الكنيسة 
كما ابطل قديما مشورة اخيتوفل الضارة ضد مختاره داود " 2 صم 15 - 17 "...... وان 
يبارك شعبه لكى يصنع الكل ارادته الالهية الصالحة الطوباوية والضرورية جدا لخلاص 
نفوسهم . 




بأنتهاء الثلاث الاواشى الكبار ينتهى قداس الموعوظين " القداس التعليمى " ........

وقد كانت العادة قديما ان ينصرف الموعوظون " الذين هم فى انتظار المعمودية " من 
الكنيسة بعد الاواشى الكبار ويبقى المؤمنون " الذين تمت معموديتهم " وحدهم 
لحضور قداس المؤمنين " قداس الذبيحة " والتناول من الاسرار المقدسة . 



قانون الايمان 
-------------- 



بعد ذلك يقف الشماس على باب الهيكل ووجهه الى الغرب ويقول بالقبطية : " ان صوفيا 
ثيؤابروسخومين ... " ومعناها " انصتوا بحكمة الله . يارب ارحم يارب ارحم . بالحقيقية .." 
والسبب فى هذا النداء ان يعود الهدوء والصمت والخشوع اللآئق الذى ربما يتأثر 
بخروج الموعوظين من الكنيسة ... 


وكان قانون الايمان يقرأ بعد خروج الموعوظين نظرا لضعفهم وعدم معرفتهم الكاملة 
بالايمان المسيحى . 



ويلاحظ ان : 
======= 


تلاوة قانون الايمان فى طقس القداس لها اهمية خاصة , لان هناك شرطين ضروريين 
يجب اتمامهما قبل التقدمة غير الدموية والتناول من الاسرار الالهية وهما : 



1- الايمان 


لانه بدون ايمان لايمكن ارضاء الله , فكل من يأتى الى الله يجب ان يكون مؤمنا اولا 
بوجوده , وبأنه يجازى كل من يطلبه " عب 11 : 6 " ... 

والايمان هو الثقة بما يرجى والايقان بأمور لاترى " عب 11 : 1 " .. وهذا الايمان المستقيم 
نعلنه امام الله بتلاوة قانون الايمان الارثوذكسى . 



2- المحبة 


وهذه نعلنها امام الله بتقبيل بعضنا بعضا بقبلة المحبة والتسامح والصفح عندما يصرخ 
الشماس عند صلاة الصلح قائلا : قبلوا بعضكم بعضا بقبلة مقدسة .. الخ . 

اذن فبتلاوة قانون الايمان , وتقبيلنا بعضا بقبلة المحبة نكون قد قد تحلينا بالثلاث 
فضائل المسيحية العظمى وهى : الايمان والرجاء والمحبة " اكو 12 : 13 " .. قيقبل 
الله صلوتنا وذبيحتنا اذ نكون بجانب ذلك عائشين حياة التوبة والاستعداد , ونتقدم 
بأستحقاق للتناول من الاسرار المقدسة الالهية فائقة الوصف . 



غسل اليدين 
======= 


والغرض منه استعداد الكاهن للمس وتقسيم الجسد المقدس بأيدى طاهرة , ويتم 
ذلك اثناء تلاوة قانون الايمان , حيث يغسل الكاهن يديه ثلاث مرات كما فعل عند 
اختيار الحمل ويقف بجانب باب الهيكل ناحية الغرب وينفض يديه امام جميع الشعب 
وبهدا يندرهم ويحذرهم قبل التناول , ويتبرأ من ذنب من يستجرىء على التقدم 
بدون استحقاق .. وكأنه يذكرهم بقول القديس بولس الرسول " من اكل من هذا 
الخبر وشرب من كأس الرب بدون استحقاق يكون مجرما فى جسد الرب ودمه .. 

ولكن ليمتحن الانسان نفسه . وهكذا يأكل من الخبز ويشرب من الكأس . لان الذى 
يأكل ويشرب بدون استحقاق يأكل ويشرب دينونة لنفسه غير مميز جسد الرب - 
1 كو 11 : 27 - 30 . 

والموضوع له باقية ...

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*** صلاة الصلح ***

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية





ياألله العظيم الآبدى :



الجزء الاول من صلاة الصلح عبارة عن تأملات فى خلقة الله للانسان على غير فساد ..... 
ثم سقوط الانسان بحسد ابليس , الامر الذى جر عليه الموت وأهواله .. ولكن الله خلصنا 
بالظهور المحيى لربنا والهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح الذى صالحنا مع الاب بدم صليبه ..... 

" اى ان الله كان فى المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا 
فينا كلمة المصالحة "2 كو 5 : 18 " ..... 

لذلك يبدأ قداس المؤمنين بصلاة الصلح , كعلامة لصلحنا مع الله قبل التقدم للتناول من 
الاسرار الالهية .... 

ويلاحظ انه فى صلاة خميس العهد لاتصلى صلاة الصلح , علامة على ان الصلح الحقيقى 
لم يتم حتى يوم الجمعة العظيمة ... 



وفى الجزء الثانى من صلاة الصلح


يسأل الكاهن الله ان يملآ قلبه وقلوب شعبه من سلامه السمائى ذلك السلام الذى تركه لنا المسيح كأعظم تركة واحسن ميراث نتمتع 
به الى ان يكمل لنا فى السماء ... فهو قد قال حينما اعطى سلامه لتلاميده ولكنيسته 
من بعدهم "سلامى اتركه لكم . سلامى اعطيكم . ليس كما يعطى العالم اعطيكم انا 
لاتضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب"يو 14:27 ... 

والسلام الذى يعطينا اياه المسيح , ولايستطيع العالم ان يعطيه لنا , هو السلام الاتى من 
الصليب ومن غفران خطايانا والمسامحة والصلح بين الله وبيننا : انه هو سلامنا ... 

لذلك تهتم صلوات الصلح فى القداسات الثلاثة المستخدمة فى الكنيسة القبطية بموضوع 
السلام : 

ففى القداس الباسيلى يطلب الكاهن قائلا 
" بمسرتك ياللله املآ قلوبنا من سلامك " 

وفى القداس الغريغورى يقول : 
" صرت لنا وسيطا مع الاب , والحاجز المتوسط نقضته " 

وفى القداس الكيرلس يقول : 
" واجعلنا اهلا للسلام السمائى اللائق بلاهوتك والمملوء خلاصا . 

وبعد ذلك يطلب الكاهن من الشعب ان يتطهر من الادناس والشرور والمغاضبات 
والمخاصمات لكى يستطيعوا ان يقبلوا بعضهم بعضا بقبلة المحبة ويكونوا مستحقين 
للتناول من الاسرار المحيية . 

اما فى خميس العهد , فلا تقال هذه الصلاة وتلغى القبلة بسبب قبلة يهوذا الغاشة , 
تحريضا من الكنيسة للشعب الا يتشبه احدهم به فى الخيانة والغدر وحب المال . 




ملآحظات : 


1- فى بعض الخولاجيات القديمة تسمى صلاة الصلح ب صلاة التقبيل لانها فى نهايتها 
يقبل الشعب بعضه بعض "الرجال يقبل الرجال , والنساء يقبلن النساء " . 

2- اثناء تلاوة الجزء الثانى من صلاة الصلح 

يكون الكاهن ممسكا باللفافة التى كانت موضوعة على الابروسفارين ..

وهى اللفافة التى تشير الى ختم القبر الذى كان المخلص 
مدفونا فيه ,

ومعنى رفع هذه اللفافة هو حل الاختام عن باب القبر ,

ويمسك بها الكاهن 
بين اصابعه مثلثة الشكل وامام وجهه , اى على نفس الوضع الذى كانت عليه فوق 
الابروسفارين حتى نهاية الصلح .... 

وعندما يصيح الشماس "ابروسفارين , ابروسفارين" 

ومعناها " تقدموا تقدموا " يرفع الكاهن بمعاونة الشماس الابروسفارين وهو يرفرفه اى 
يهزه , ورفعه يشير الى دحرجة الحجر من على القبر والى عودة روح المخلص الانسانية 
الى جسده ..... 

والرفرفة تشير الى الزلزلة التى حدثت عند نزول الملاك من السماء 
ودحرجته الحجر ...

اما المخلص فكان قد قام وخرج فى هدوء تام والحجر لم يزل موضوعا 
على القبر ... 

وقد خرج يسوع من القبر والاختام موضوعة تماما كما ولد من السيدة 
العذراء مريم وبتوليتها مختومة , وكما دخل الى التلاميد فى العلية والابواب مغلقة . 

3- من اول صلاة الصلح الى اخر صلاة القسمة يخضع الكاهن برأسه فوق المذبح ساجدا 
وضاما يديه الى صدره فى نهاية كل كلمة يقف عندها فى القراءة . 

4- عند تبادل الخدمة بين الكهنة المصلين .. لايجوز للكاهن الواقف على المذبح ان يغادره 
قبل مجىء الكاهن الاخر والوقوف بجواره .. اذ لايجوز ترك المذبح وعليه الذبيحة المقدسة 
لحظة واحدة بعد رفع الابروسفارين ... 

5- بعد صلاة الصلح وقبل رفع الابروسفارين تصير رسامة الاناغنوسطيسين والايبودياكونين 
والشماسة والقسوس والقمامصة ... 

وتتم هذه الرسامات بعد صلاة الصلح بالذات لان 
الصلح رفع الحاجز الذى كان فى العهد القديم , اذ كان لايحق دخول قدس الاقداس الذى 
بمثله الهيكل الان الا لرئيس الكهنة مرة واحدة فى السنة "لا 16 : 34 " ... 

اما الان 
فيدخله اى انسان لديه رتبة كهنوتية كبيرة ام صغيرة لاننا فى عهد النعمة والبنوة الدائمة 
والدالة على الله ..... 

كذلك فالرسامة تتم فى هذا الجزء من القداس لسبب اخر هو : 

ان تتم قبل بدء القداس الذى يبدأ من اول رشومات " الرب مع جميعكم " حتى يتسنى 
للمشتركين حديثا ان يشترك فى القداس من اوله ......... 

وبعد الانتهاء من صلاة الصلح ينادى الشماس : 

"قبلوا بعضكم بعضا " فيهرع الشعب الى 
تبادل القبلات بالايادى فى حب وتسامح ... 

فتصير الكنيسة كلها قلبا واحدا وفكرا واحدا 
استعدادا للاشتراك فى القداس الالهى ... الذى يبدأه الكاهن بعبارة : 

" محبة الله الاب مع جميعكم " . 

والموضوع له باقية ...

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger
__________________


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

**** الثلاث تقديسات ***



رتبت الكنيسة منذ القديم قراءة الثلاث تقديسات " التريساجيون " .... 

وكان اول من امر بترتليها قبل الانجيل هو القديس بطرس الرسول .... 

وجاء فى كتاب البصخة : 

" ان يوسف ونيقوديموس لما شرعا فى تحنيط جسد السيد المسيح .. امسك يوسف يد سيده وقال : هذه اليد العظيمة التى كونت المخلوقات , 
وانا اكفنها ؟ ....

ففتح السيد المسيح عينيه وابتسم فى وجهه , فصرخ يوسف قائلا 

" قدوس الله ... قدوس القوى .. قدوس الحى الدى لا يموت ... ارحمنا " .. 

وقد حاول نسطور فى بدعته ان يحذف نسبة الالام للآهوت , فمنع اطلاق لقب والدة 
الاله على السيدة العذراء ..

الا انه وجد ان الثلاث تقديسات تقف حائلا دون بدعته 
لانها تعلن صراحة ان العذراء والدة الاله .. فأمر كنائسه ان تقرأها هكذا : " قدوس 
الله .. قدوس القوى .. قدوس الحى الذى لا يموت .. ارحمنا " ... ونشرها فى 
كنائس سوريا والشرق التى كانت خاضعة له .. 

وفى ايام البطريرك بطرس منغوس السكندرى اشار على اخيه بطرس القصار بطريرك 
انطاكية ان يعيد للثلاث تقديسات ماحذف منها ... وقد تم ذلك . 

والموضوع له باقية ...

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger*


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

**** الآواشى السبع *** 

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 




مقدمة الآواشى


بعد ان تتم الكاهن الذبيحة غير الدموية , واصبح جسد ودم عمانوئيل الهنا حاضرا على المذبح كأقداس روحية مهيأة لتناول المؤمنين التائبين يصلى الكاهن هذه الطلبة : 

" اجعلنا مستحقين كلنا ياسيدنا ان نتاول من قدساتك , طهارة لآنفسنا واجسادنا وأرواحنا , لكى نكون جسدا واحدا وروحا واحدا , ونجد نصيبا وميراثا مع جميع القديسين الذين ارضوك منذ البدء " ... 

فيها يطلب الكاهن ان يمنحه الله هو وشعبه الاستحقاق والاستعداد للتناول من هذه القدسات الطاهرة والاسرار الالهية .. حتى اذا تناولوها بأستحقاق تكون بركة وشفاء وطهارة وخلاصا لآنفسهم واجسادهم وارواحهم , ودسما لكل حياتهم .. 

وكأن الكاهن هنا يكمل مابدأه فى صلاة التقدمة : 
" وليكونا - اى الجسد والدم - لنا جميعا ارتقاء وشفاء وخلاصا لنفوسنا واجسادنا وارواحنا " ... 

وبعد هذه المقدمة يصلى الكاهن الآواشى السبع ... وهى :- 
" السلامة - الاباء - القسوس - الرحمة - المياه - القرابين " 

وتلاوة هذه الآواشى فى هذا الموضع يكون اكثر قوة , واكثر قبولا من اى وقت مضى , بسبب وجود الذبيحة على المذبح , وفى ذلك يقول القديس كيرلس الآورشليمى : 

" بعد ان نتمم الذبيحة الروحية غير الدموية , نتضرع الى الله تجاه ذبيحة الاستغفار هذه من اجل سلام الكنائس عموما ومن اجل حسن ثبات العالم , ومن اجل الملوك .. وبالاجمال من اجل المحتاجين الى المساعدة " .... 

وبذلك تجد صلاتنا قبولا امام عرش النعمة .... 

1- أوشية السلامة 
----------------------


يطلب الكاهن فيها من اجل سلام الكنيسة الجامعة الرسولية , وحفظها من مكائد الشيطان وجنوده فى الداخل والخارج , كما قال المرنم " اطلبوا السلام لآورشليم ... ليكن سلام فى ابراجك .. راحة فى قصورك - مز 122 : 6-9 ... 

وتمتاز هذه الآوشية عما سبقها من أواشى السلام بأن الكاهن يقول فيها عن الكنيسة " هذه الذى اقتنيتها بالدم الكريم .. " وذلك كما قال الرسول بولس " لترعوا كنيسة الله التى اقتناها بدمه - اع 20 : 28 .... وكما قال بطرس الرسول " عالمين انكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى بفضة او ذهب من سيرتكم الباطلة التى تقلدتموها من الاباء , بل بدم كريم كما من حمل بلا عيب ولا دنس . دم المسيح - 1 بط 1 : 18 - 19 ... 
وهذا يعطينا فكرة عن قيمة الكنيسة , وغلاوتها فى عينى المسيح مؤسسها .. 


2- اوشية الاباء 
-----------------


يطلب الكاهن فيها من اجل البابا البطريرك , وكل الآساقفة الآرثوذكسيين لكى يعطيهم الرب قوة ونعمة وحكمة فى تدبير ورعاية كنيسته التى اقتناها بدمه , ولحفظ الايمان المستقيم ال.... للقديسين .. 


3- اوشية القسوس 
----------------------


طالبا من اجل الكهنة الذين يساعدون الآسقف فى تفصيل كلمة الحق بأستقامة فى رعاية الشعب , وافتقادهم , والاهتمام بهم من اجل خلاص نفوسهم , ومن اجل الخدام الذين يعملون فى كرم الرب مهما كانت رتبهم .. ثم يطلب الكاهن من اجل طغمة البتوليين رهبانا او راهبات او متبتلين فى العالم .. طالبا لهم الطهارة والحياة الملائكية .. ثم يطلب من اجل طهارة كل الشعب المؤمن لكى يعيشوا حياة روحية طاهرة , لا خيانة فيها ولا انحراف , وان تكون بيوتهم بيوت صلاة وطهارة , وبالتالى تكون بيوت بركة يحل فيها المسيح ... 

4- أوشية الرحمة 
--------------------



يقول الكاهن : " اذكر يارب ان ترحمنا كلنا معا " طالبا الرحمة له ولشعبه .. كقول داود فى المزمور " عند الرب الرحمة , وعنده فدى كثير " - مز 130 : 7 ... 


5- أوشية الموضع 
--------------------



فيها يطلب الكاهن من اجل سلام المدينة او الدير الذى فيه الكنيسة , ومن اجل كل موضع ومدينة فى العالم .. لانه بسلام هؤلاء يكون سلام لآولاد الكنيسة ... 

يكمل الكاهن الآوشية بقوله " والساكنيين فيها بايمان الله " .. وهو هنا يقصد السكان المؤمنيين المسيحيين فى هذه الآماكن , وبالاكثر رهبان البرارى ... 



6- أوشية المياه " او الزروع او الآهوية " 
---------------------------------------



ولكل واحد من هذه العناصر الثلاثة وقت معين , تصلى الكنيسة من اجله حيث : 

+ ان أوشية المياه تصلى من 12 بؤونة الى 9 بابه " وقت فيضان النيل " ... 

+ اوشية الزروع تصلى من 10 بابه الى 10 طوبة " زمان البذر للمحاصيل الرئيسية " ... 

+ اوشية الآهوية تصلى من 11 طوبة الى 11 بؤونة " للزوم اعتدال الاهوية كمى ينمو الزرع ... 

وفى نهاية اى من هذه الآواشى ينهى الكاهن بقوله " اصعدها كمقدارها كنعمتك " . 



7- أوشية القرابين 
--------------------



ويقصد بها التقدمات عموما التى يأتى بها المؤمنون الى الكنيسة لسد احتياجاتها من دقيق وعصر العنب , والشموع والستور , وكتب القراءة وكل اوانى المذبح .. ويطلب الكاهن الآجر السمائى , والعوض الالهى لكل الذين قربوا هذه القرابين , وحمولها الى الكنيسة , والذين قدمت عنهم - كالمرضى والمتضايقين - والذين تنيحو ... وكذلك الذين قدمت بواستطهم , كالكهنة والخدام ... 

اخوتى


اثناء تلاوة هذه الآوشية .. اطلبوا من اجل صعود هذه الصعيدة الطاهرة غير الدموية صفحا لزلاتنا , واطلبوا من اجل الذين قدمت القرابين بأسمائهم , ومن اجل الذين قدموها , والذين قدمت بواستطهم حتى يعطيهم الرب مالايفسد عوضا عن الفاسدات .. والسمائيات عوض الارضيات .. والابديات عوض الزمنيات ... حيث يقول الرسول .. 
" لاتنسوا فعل الخير والتوزيع , لانه بذبائح مثل هذه يسر الله - عب 13 : 16 . 

الرب يعطينا نعمة وبركة هذه الاواشى المقدسة . 

والموضوع له باقية ...

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger 
*


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 


*** المجمع ... صلاة اولئك يارب ***





اولا بعض الملاحظات عن المجمع 
----------------------------------




+ لا يقال المجمع والتراحيم فى قداس خميس العهد , لان الكنيسة وهى منشغلة بالام الرب وموته , لا مجال امامها لذكر احد من الراقدين ... 

+ لا يقال الترحيم بلحنه الحزين فى ايام الاحاد والاعياد والخماسين , لانها ايام فرح بقيامة الرب ... 

وسواء قال الكاهن الترحيم السرى او الجهرى بلحنه الحزين , فلابد ان يصلى بعدها قطعة " اولئك يارب " .. وتسمى " الترحيم الباسيلى " ونصها كالاتى : 

" اولئك يارب الذين اخذت نفوسهم , نيحهم فى فردوس النعيم فى كورة الاحياء الى الابد , فى اورشليم السمائية فى ذلك الموضع .. ونحن ايضا الغرباء فى هذا المكان احفظنا فى ايمانك , وانعم علينا بسلامك الى التمام " ... 

فى هذه القطعة تتمم الكنيسة واجبها المقدس تجاه بنيها كلهم , الراقدين منهم والاحياء , فتشفع من اجل بنيها الراقدين , ان يسكنهم الله الفردوس محل الفرح والنياحة , وبعد القيامة يهبهم الملكوت الابدى فى اورشليم السمائية حيث مسكن الله مع الناس : 

" وهو سيسكن معهم وهم يكونون له شعبا , والله نفسه يكون معهم الها لهم ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم , والموت لا يكون فيما بعد , ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فيما بعد - رؤ 21 :3,4 " ... 

وهنا يظهر عظم اهتمام الكنيسة بأولادها , ليس فى حياتهم فقط , بل وبعد انتقالهم ايضا ... 

وعقيدة شفاعة الاحياء عن الراقدين هى عقيدة ثابتة فى الكنيسة ... 

فيشهد القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم ان الصلاة على الراقدين هى تسليم رسولى , فيقول " لم يفرض الرسل عبثا اقامة التذكارات عن الراقدين وقت تتميم الاسرار الرهيبة , لانهم يعرفون ان للراقدين ربحا عظيما ونفعا جزيلا من ذلك " ... 

+ وكما لا تنسى الكنيسة اولادها الراقدين , طالبة لهم النياح والراحة , فهى لا تنسى الاحياء ايضا , وتطلب الى الله ان يحفظهم فى الايمان المستقيم الى النفس الاخير , وان ينعم عليهم بسلامه الالهى الذى يفوق كل عقل , حتى يحفظ قلوبهم وافكارهم فى المسيح يسوع , فيكملوا جهادهم بسلام ويحصلوا على النصيب المعد لهم فى ملكوت الله مع القديسين المنتصرين . 




ونحن ايضا الغرباء فى هذا العالم 
---------------------------------



العالم الذى نعيش فيه , هو ارض غربة بالنسبة لنا , وقد كلم الله موسى قائلا : " وايضا اقمت عهدى معهم ان اعطيهم ارض كنعان ارض غربتهم التى تغربوا فيه " خر 6 - 4 ... 

ويقول داود النبى " غريب انا فى الارض , فلا تخف عنى وصاياك - مز119 :19" ... 
كما يتضرع الى الله قائلا :

" استمع يارب صلاتى , واصغ الى صراخى , ولاتسكت عن دموعى , لانى انا غريب عنك , نزيل مثل جميع ابائى - مز 39 : 12 " ... 

والقديس بولس الرسول يقول " نحن واثقون كل حين , وعالمون اننا ونحن مستوطنون فى الجسد , فنحن متغربون عن الرب - 2 كو 5 : 6 " ... 

اما موطننا الحقيقى , فهو اورشليم السمائية , حيث نسكن مع الله ابينا الى الابد , وفى هذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول : 

" سيرتنا نحن فى السماوات التى منها ننتظر مخلصنا هو الرب يسوع المسيح - فى 3 : 20 " ... 

فيا ليتنا نتشبه بأبطال الايمان الذين اقروا بأنهم غرباء ونزلاء على الارض , وكانوا يبتغون وطنا افضل , اى سماويا , لذلك لا يستحى بهم الله ان يقول انه اعد لهم مدينة " عب 11 : 13 - 16 " ... 

ومادمنا غرباء فى هذا العالم , فيجب الا نتشبث به , ونضع كل همنا فيه كأنه هو املنا الوحيد او سعادتنا النهائية .. 

يجب ان نسلك بالايمان , لا بالعيان , ونؤمن ان الله قد اعد لنا وطنا افضل , اى سماويا , فنهتم بما فوق , لابما على الارض " كو 3 : 2 "... ونصغى الى نصيحة الرسول القائل " سيروا زمان غربتكم بخوف - 1 بط 1 : 17 ... 



اخى الحبيب 
-------------- 



اثناء تلاوة هذه الصلاة الرائعة , حاول ان تعيش مع كلماتها بكل جوارحك , واطلب النياح لاقربائك واصدقائك الذين رقدوا , واذكرهم بالاسم , وقدم اقرارك امام الله انك غريب فى هذا العالم , وانك ستنطلق يوما الى وطنك الحقيقى كما انطلق اولئك من قبل ... 

+ بعد انتهاء القطعة , يقول الشعب " كما كان , هكذا يكون , من جيل الى جيل , والى دهر الدهور امين " ... 

وهنا يشهد الشعب كله بأنهم غرباء زائلون , اما الازلية , والسرمدية , والبقاء , فلله وحده الذى هو امس واليوم والى الابد " عب 13 : 8 " ... 

اما نحن فغرباء ونزلاء فى هذا العالم , فيصرخون بما معناه " الله كما كان منذ الازل , هو كائن الان , وهو كذلك يكون الى ابد الابدين , ودهر الداهرين .. امين " ... 

هو الله المبارك العزيز الوحيد ملك الملوك , ورب الارباب الذى وحده له عدم الموت , الساكن فى نور لا يدنى منه , الذى لم يره احد من الناس , ولا يقدر ان يراه, الذى له الكرامة والقدرة الابدية امين " ذ تى 6 : 15 , 16 " .. 



اخى الحبيب 
-------------- 


صل هذا النشيد مع الشعب بفهم ويقظة , مقدما التمجيد اللائق لله الآزلى السرمدى الذى لا بداية له ولا نهاية حياة .. 


والموضوع له باقية ...

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 

**** واهدنا الى ملكوتك **** 



يطلب الكاهن فى هذه الصلاة قائلا " واهدنا الى ملكوتك .لكى بهذا كما ايضا فى كل شئ , يتمجد , ويتبارك , ويرتفع اسمك القدوس فى كل شئ كريم ومبارك , مع يسوع المسيح ابنك الحبيب والروح القدس " ... 

اى يطلب من الله الهداية والارشاد الى الطريق الصالح الذى يؤدى به وبشعبه الى ملكوت السموات , حيث يسكنون مع الله الى الابد فى فرح لا ينطق به ومجيد .. 

واذا اهتدى كثيرون الى ملكوت السموات وساروا فى الطريق الصالح , وتزينوا بالفضائل الروحية , كان هذا سببا فى تمجيد الله وتسبيحه , ورفع اسمه حسب قول الرب يسوع : " فليضى نوركم هكذا قدام الناس, لكى يروا اعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السموات " مت 5 : 16 ... 

ذلك لان الله هو الذى يفعل فى النفس كل ماهو صالح وجليل , وكل ماهو حسن الصيت من فضائل الاعمال ونافع الاقوال ...والرسول يقول " لان الله هو العامل فيكم ان تريدوا وان تعملوا من اجل المسرة - اى لمسرته وارضائه " فى 2 : 13 ... 

يتمجد الله بالآكثر , لانه اعطانا جسده ودمه الاقدسين غذاء وشرابا روحيا لخلاصنا وهاديا لنا لحياتنا الابدية والملكوت الدائم .. ولانه بهذه التقدمة الطاهرة يحل فى وسط شعبه , ويهب الحياة الابدية للذين يتناولونها بأستحقاق ويهب البركة للذين تقدم لاجلهم , وبذلك يتمجد ويتبارك اسمه العظيم القدوس فى كل شئ .. 

وكما يتمجد الله فى كثيرين ممن يطيعون وصاياه , ويعملون بحسب اقواله , ويتناولون من اسراره الالهية غير المائتة ... فهو يتمجد ايضا فى هلاك الكثيرين ممن يرفضون وصاياه , ويسدون اذانهم عن صوت نصائحه وارشاداته الالهية الابوية كما حدث بفرعون ايام موسى النبى : 

" قال الرب لموسى : مالك تصرخ الى ؟ قل لبنى اسرائيل ان يرحلوا , وارفع انت عصاك ومد يدك على البحر , وشقه فيدخل بنو اسرائيل فى وسط البحر على اليابسة , وهاانا اشدد قلوب المصريين حتى يدخلوا وراءهم , فأتمجد بفرعون ومركباته وفرسانه " خر 14 : 15 - 18 ... 

وهكذا .. كما تمجد الرب فى خلاص بنى اسرائيل , وعبورهم فى وسط البحر ونجاتهم من فرعون , تمجد ايضا فى اغراق فرعون المعاند والمقاوم لصوت الله , وتمجد فى كل جيشة وفرسانه .. وهكذا يتمجد الله باليمين واليسار , فى خلاص الناس .. وفى اهلاك الشر الذى فيهم , لانه ضابط الكل وخالق الكل ومدبر الكل بكلمة قدرته ... 

وتقول الصلاة التى نحن بصددها : 

" لكى بهذا - اى بأهتدائنا وخلاصنا - يتمجد ويتبارك ويرتفع اسمك العظيم القدوس فى كل شئ " ... 

حقا .. ان اسم الله قدوس فى كل شئ وبهذا المعنى نصلى فى القداس الغريغورى " قدوس قدوس قدوس انت ايها الرب وقدوس فى كل شئ " ... 

وفى تحليل صلاة الغروب نقول : 
" لننهض للتسابيح والصلوات فى كل حين وفى كل مكان نمجد اسمك القدوس فى كل شئ " ... 

الله قدوس وممجد فى كل حال , وفى كل عمل , وفى كل شئ , وفى ذلك يقول الرسول : 
" ان كان يتكلم احد , فكاقوال الله , وان كان يخدم احد , فكأنه من قوة يمنحها الله لكى يتمجد الله فى كل شئ " 1 بط 4 : 11 ... 

+ بعد ان يقول الكاهن عن اسم الله الاب انه " العظيم القدوس فى كل شئ " 
يكمل ويقول : 

" كريم ومبارك مع يسوع المسيح ابنك الحبيب والروح القدس " ... 

حقا ان اسم الله مكرم ويستحق كل اكرام من خليقته الناطقة , وغير الناطقة .. ثم انه " المبارك " اى اصل كل بركة ونعمة وفضل , لانه كنز الخيرات , ومعطى الصالحات .. كما ان الكاهن يضم الاقنومين الاخرين " الابن والروح القدس " الى اقنوم الاب فى التمجيد والتسبيح , وسائر الكمالات الالهية ... 

فأسم الثالوث هو الاسم العظيم القدوس فى كل شئ , وهو الاسم المبارك , وهو الاسم الذى ينبغى ان يتمجد , ويتبارك ويرتفع , وتقدم له سائر العبادات , والتسابيح .. 

+ بعد ان ينتهى الكاهن من تلاوة هذه الصلاة يخضع برأسه قليلا نحو الكهنة والشماسة ويقول : 
" ايرينى باسى " 

اى السلام للكل , بدون رشم .. واعطاء السلام هنا , يقصد به استقرار النعمة التى طلبناها فى دعوة الروح القدس وتحويل الاسرار , وهذه النعمة تعطى للمتناولين من جسد الرب ودمه الاقدسين , فتحل فيهم وتدوم , ويملك على قلوبهم سلام الله الكامل الذى يفوق كل عقل " فى 4 : 7 " ... 

+ نلاحظ هنا ان هذه اول مرة يقول الكاهن فيها " السلام للكل " بدون رشم ... 
فما السبب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

السبب هو انه بعد حلول الروح القدس على الاسرار , وتحويلها الى جسد ودم الهنا , لايجوز للكاهن مطلقا ان يرشم اية رشومات بيده , او بالصليب , فى حضرة الكاهن الاعظم الرب يسوع الموجود على المذبح , وتتكرر هذه العبارة عدة مرات وكلها تقال بدون رشم لنفس السبب .. 

+ اما الرشومات المسموح بها بعد حلول الروح القدس , فهى رشومات الاسرار بالاسرار , فمثلا : 

نرشم الجسد بالدم , والدم بالجسد .... 
وهكذا .. 

عندما تسمع الاب الكاهن يقول " السلام للكل " اخضع برأسك قليلا , وارشم ذاتك بعلامة الصليب , متأكدا انك تقبل السلام من ملك السلام نفسه , الحاضر فى وسطنا الان على المذبح بمجد ابيه والروح القدس ... 

ردد مع الشعب مرد : 

" ولروحك ايضا " 

طالبا لابيك الكاهن ان يملآه الله بالسلام والطمأنينة , حتى يفيض من هذا السلام الالهى عليك , وعلى كل واحد من اولاده المؤمنين , فتزول المشاكل والخصومات من البيوت ومن بين الافراد , ويقضى الجميع حياة مطمئنة هادئة فى كل تقوى ووقار , لان هذا حسن ومقبول لدى مخلصنا الله الذى : 

" يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون , والى معرفة الحق يقبلون " 1 تى 2 : 2 - 4 . 


والموضوع له باقية ...
طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

**** صلاة القسمة **** 

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 



هى ابتهال الى الله الذى سر بتقديس القرابين , ان يطهر نفوس وارواح واجساد عبيده كما طهر القرابين , لكى يكونوا اهلا لان يشتركوا فى جسد المسيح ودمه الآقدسين وان يقفوا امامه كأيناء قائلين " ابانا الذى فى السموات " ... 

وصلوات القسمة متنوعة ... منها السنوية , ومنها الخاصة بالاصوام والاعياد السيدية الكبرى والصغرى ... واعياد السيدة العذراء والملائكة والقديسين وغيرها .... 




المعانى الروحية لصلوات القسمة 
--------------------------------------



1- فى تقسيم الجسد تجسيد عميق لمعنى الالام التى وقعت على السيد المسيح له المجد .. والفواصل التى يعملها الكاهن فى الجسد الطاهر تسمى " الجروح " ... 
لذلك يضع الكاهن الثلث على الثلثين بحيث يكونان معا صليبا , ثم يقسم الجسد الطاهر على شكل الصليب ... 


2- تتلى صلاة القسمة بكل خشوع , وبطريقة رائعة ترفع الانسان الى السماء, وتعيشه لحظات سمائية وهو بعد على الارض ... 


3- فى نهاية كل فقرة من فقرات صلاة القسمة يهتف الشعب كله بحماس وروحانية قائلا " كير ياليسون .. كيرياليسون .. يارب ارحم " ... 





ما ينبغى عليك ايها الاخ اثناء صلاة القسمة 
--------------------------------------------



أ - ان تتأمل فى اثناء تقسيم الجسد الام الرب يسوع من اجلك : 

+ تتأمل فى الجلدات . 
+ وفى الضربات المؤلمة بالقصبة . 
+ وفى اكليل الشوك الذى ادمى رأسه . 
+ وفى الدماء التى نزفت من جسده كله . 

وان تتأمل هذا الجسد الذى لم تكن فيه صحة , بل فيه الجراح والالام والاحباطات , دون ان تعصر او تعصب او تدهن بالزيت او تداوى .. 
فأدخل الى اعماق نفسك وقل : كل هذا كان من اجل خطاياى ... 

ب- ان تتابع كلمات الكاهن , وتتأمل وتتعمق فى معانيها , وتشاركه الطلبة والتضرع ... فعندما يقول مثلا : طهرنا ياسيدنا من خطايانا الخفية والظاهرة وكل فكر لايرضى صلاحك يالله محب البشر فليبعد عنا , قل معه ... " طهرنى يارب من خطاياى الخفية والظاهرة , وانزع عنى كل الافكار العالمية والشيطانية التى لاترضى صلاحك يارب .. 

وعندما يقول : طهر نفوسنا واجسادنا وارواحنا وقلوبنا وعيوننا وافكارنا ونياتنا .. ردد بعد كل كلمة : " امين يارب .. امين ... 

ج- اشترك مع الشعب فى الصلاة العظيمة المتكررة : كيرياليسون , متضمنة كل ما طلبته من طلبات وتضرعات .. فهذه الصلاة قوية جدا فى فعلها , وعظيمة جدا فى توقيتها الذى يصور ويتحدث عن الام الرب يسوع التى عاناها على الصليب , ونحن نعلم انه عاناها من اجلنا لكى يرحمنا , فمعزى هذه الصلاة هو اننا كمن يذكر الرب برحمته تلك التى جعلته يسلم نفسه للموت من اجلنا , فنطلب منه ان يكمل رحمته بأن يجعلنا مستحقين ان نستفيد منها ... 

د- اجعل لك طلبة مع عبارة " كيرياليسون .. يارب ارحم " لكى تستمطر مراحم الرب : 
مرة من اجل توبتك وغفران خطاياك , ومرة من اجل تقدمك الروحى, ومرة من اجل نجاح خدمتك , ومرة من اجل صديق او مريض او انسان لديه مشكلة ... 
فتضع هذه الامور فى يدى الله الرحيمة وامام عينيه الحانيتين , فتجد رحمة وعونا من الرب فى حينه ... 

ع- بعد ان ينتهى الكاهن من صلاة القسمة تبدأ الكنيسة كلها فى تلاوة الصلاة الربانية يقولها الشعب كله بصوت عال , وبفم واحد , فيكون لها قوة عظيمة وتأثير عميق ... 
قلها انت بكل انتباه , لانها صلاة جليلة, وهى اشرف الصلوات , واجدرها قبولا, لان الرب يسوع نفسه هو الذى صاغها وعلمنا اياها بفمه المبارك , وفيها ننال شرف ان ننادى بكل جرأة , وبكل مسرة : ابانا الذى فى السموات.. 

ونحن اذ نقول " ابانا " بصيغة الجمع , فتذكر ان الله له اولاد كثيرون , وهؤلاء هم اخوة لك , فعاملهم بمحبة صادقة هى محبة الاخ لاخوته .. 



وتأمل بتؤدة طلبات هذه الصلاة السبعة الخالدة : 


1- ليتقدس اسمك ... 
2- ليأت ملكوتك ... 
3- لتكن مشيئتك ... 
4- خبزنا الذى للغد اعطنا اليوم ... 
5- اغفر لنا ذنوبنا ... 
6- لاتدخلنا فى تجربة ... 
7- نجنا من الشرير ... 

ثم نختم هذه الصلاة قائلين " بالمسيح يسوع ربنا " ... فنضمن قبولها حسب وعده الصادق " الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل ماطلبتم من الاب بأسمى يعطيم " يو 6 : 23 .. 

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger 
__________________


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

*** صلاة افنوتى ناى نان ***

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 



+ بعد الانتهاء من الذكصولوجيات وقانون الايمان , يمسك الكاهن الصليب وعليه ثلاث شمعات موقدة كعلامة على ان الذى صلب هو نور العالم الذى بذل ذاته لينير للجالسين فى الظلمة وظلال الموت ... 

+ يقف الكاهن امام الهيكل ويقول شرقا بدون رشم : " ارحمنا .. قرر لنا رحمتك ".. ثم يرشم شرقا ويقول : " تراءف علينا " ... ثم يدور بحرى ويرشم ويقول : " اسمعنا " ... ثم : 

- يدور ويرشم غربا مباركا على الشعب قائلا : " باركنا " ... 

- ثم يرشم ويقول : " احفظنا " ... 

- ثم شرقا ويقول : " اعنا " ... 

- ثم يكمل قائلا : " ارفع غضبك عنا .. تعهدنا بخلاصك , واغفر لنا خطايانا " ... 

ملحوظة 
--------- 

اذا قال الكاهن هذه الطلبة باللحن الكبير , يرد الشعب " كيرياليسون " بالكبير , واثناء ذلك يقول الكاهن سرا الطلبة الثانية من القداس الغريغورى : " شفاء المرضى - راحة للمعوزين " ... 

- اوشية الانجيل يصليها الكاهن بعد ان تقدم له المجمرة ليضع فيها يد بخور واحدة ... 

+ يصلى الكاهن الخمسة الاواشى الصغار وهى : " السلامة - الاباء - الموضع - الاهوية - الاجتماعات " ... 
وهو واقف امام باب الهيكل ممسكا بالمجمرة بعد ان يضع فيها يد بخور ... 

+ التحاليل الثلاثة : يصلى الكاهن اثنين منهم سرا , ووجهه الى الشرق وهما صلاة خضوع للآبن , والثالث يصليه جهرا وهو متجه نحو الغرب ليبارك الشعب الخاضع برأسه طلبا للحل والغفران ... 

وهذه التحاليل الثلاثة هى التى يقرأها الكاهن على رأس المعترف بعد سماع اعترافه ... 

ونلاحظ انه فى التحليل الثانى يطلب الكاهن من الله : 

1- ان يعطينا سلامه الذى فقدناه بالخطية " لا سلام قال الرب للآشرار - اش 48 : 22 " ... 

2- ان يملآنا من خوفه " رأس الحكمة مخافة الله - أم 9 : 10 " ... فكما ان الضوء اذا دخل بيتا مظلما طرد ظلمته , واناره .. هكذا خوف الله اذا دخل قلب انسان طرد عنه الجهل " وعلمه الفضائل والحكمة " ... 

3- أن يرد الينا الشوق الى الله .. 
ان تذوقنا للروحيات يتغير نتيجة للخطية , كما يتغير طعم الطعام الجيد فى فم المريض ويفتر شوقنا الى الله تبعا لذلك .. فلذلك يطلب الكاهن من الرب ان يعيد الينا هذا الاشتياق فننجذب اليه " اجذبنى وراءك فنجرى - نش 1 : 4 " .. 

ثم بعد التحاليل الثلاثة يعطى البركة للشعب , وفى نهايتها يقول قبطيا : 
- بى اخرستوس بنوتى " المسيح الهنا " ... 

فيرد الشعب : 
- امين أس أشوبى " امين يكون " ... 

ثم يصرف الشعب سواء فى عشية , او فى باكر اذا كان القداس يصلى متأخرا ... 


والموضوع له باقية ...

طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 

*** دورة بخور البولس ***



بعد قراءة التحليل يصعد الكاهن الخديم الى الهيكل , فيأخد درج البخور ويخضع برأسه 
لاخواته , ويقدمه لهم طالبا ان يباركوا عليه معه, بنوع من التواضع وشركة المحبة وتقديم 
الكرامة قائلا : 

باركوا ... فيردون عليه قائلين : بارك انت ..... 

عندئد يضع خمس ايادى بخور اشارة لذبائح : " هابيل - نوح - ملكيصادق - زكريا " 




ملاحظات :-




+ فى حالة وجود الاب البطريرك او المطران او الاسقف

فهو الذى يقوم بالرشومات الثلاثة 

ليبارك درج البخور , ويضع اليد الاولى من البخور ثم يعطى الكهنة المشتركين معه فى 
الخدمة البخور فى ايديهم فيضعونه فى المجمرة , ثم يكمل بقية الرشومات ويضع البخور . 

+ يوضع البخور فى المجمرة وهى فى يد الشماس وهو واقف على يمين المذبح .. 

بعد ذلك

يصلى الكاهن صلاة سر بخور البولس طالبا فيها من الاله العظيم الابدى الكائن 
والذى كان معنا ويسأله ان يطهر قلوبنا وافكارنا ونفوسنا من كل خطية , التى صنعناها 
بارادتنا او بغير ارادتنا . 

+ بعد ذلك يدور حول المذبح الثلاث دورات وهو يقول الثلاث اواشى الصغار " اوشية 
السلام - اوشية الاباء - اوشية الاجتماعات " ...

ثم ينزل من الهيكل ليعمل دورة بخور 
البولس , وهى مطابقة تماما لدورة بخور عشية وباكر , ولكن الفرق الوحيد هو ان 
الكاهن اثناء طوافه فى دورة البولس يقول : 

" بركة بولس رسول يسوع المسيح " 
بدلا من " بركة بخور عشية او باكر " 


+ يستحسن ان يقوم الكاهن الخديم بدورة البولس كلها , اما ان كان الخديم هو الاب 
البطريرك او المطران او الاسقف , فيعمل الدورات الخاصة بالهيكل فقط , وعند باب 
الهيكل يسلم المجمرة لاحد الاباء الكهنة ليكمل دورة البخور فى الكنيسة كلها . 



وتعليل ذلك : 


ان الاسقف فى الهيكل يرمز الى المسيح فى السماء .. اما اعطاؤه المجمرة لاحد 
الكهنة فيرمز الى تكليف الله ملائكته وقديسية لافتقاد بنى البشر وخدمتهم , وكما 
طلب موسى النبى من هارون ان يبخر الشعب فيرتفع غضب الله عن شعبه - ع 16 
:44-48 . 

+ فى دورة البولس يطوف الكاهن الكنيسة كلها لان بولس الرسول تعب فى الاسفار 
اكثر من بقية الرسل - 1كو 15:10 . 

+ فى دورة البولس يبخر الكاهن الكنيسة مبتدئا من الشمال الى اليمين اشارة الى 
كوننا نقلنا من الشمال الى اليمين بواسطة الايمان الذى كرز به بولس الرسول . 

+ ادا كان الاب البطريرك او الاسقف هو الخديم ويريد تكريس اوانى الكنيسة " شورية 
- صينية - كأس او غيره " او ايقونات لتعليقها بالكنيسة فانه يقوم بدلك اثناء قراءة 
البولس . 

والشىء الجميل فى كنيستنا هو اهتمامها بأن تجعل الصلاة والعبادة فرصة للتأمل 
والتغذية الروحية والتعليم .... 

لذلك رتبت خمس قراءات فى كل قداس وهى : 

" البولس - الكاثوليكون - الابركسيس - السنكسار - الانجيل " ... 

بالاضافة الى قراءات رفع بخور عشية وباكر , ومايقرأ من نبوات فى ايام الاصوام 
والاعياد .... 

وقرنت كل قراءة بصلوات عميقة يقرأها الكاهن سرا ... ليفتح الرب بصائر وعيون 
شعبه ويعطيهم نعمة وامكانية تطبيقها فى حياتهم الروحية . 

طقوس الكنيسة القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger
__________________


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

*طبعا انا لسة مخلصتش الموضوع عشان اعلق علية لانة كبير جدا و مهم جدا لازم يقراء كذا مرة عشان اعرف استفاد منة كويس
بس حبيت اشكرك علي المجهود الكبير في نقل هذا الموضوع الهام جدا
وعندي طلب لو امكن تحطي الموضوع في ملف pdf ليسهل تنزيلة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## asmicheal (5 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *طبعا انا لسة مخلصتش الموضوع عشان اعلق علية لانة كبير جدا و مهم جدا لازم يقراء كذا مرة عشان اعرف استفاد منة كويس
> بس حبيت اشكرك علي المجهود الكبير في نقل هذا الموضوع الهام جدا
> وعندي طلب لو امكن تحطي الموضوع في ملف pdf ليسهل تنزيلة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



:download:​

شكرا M1ged
لمشاركتك ومتابعتك 
بس الحقيقة معلوماتى الكمبيوترية ضئيلة جدا 
لا ترقى لمستوى اصغركم حقيقى 
لذا اسفة بجد لا اعرف كيف انقل الموضوع كفايل


----------

